# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Wargiming.net - World of Tanks

## St'Anger

Pershendetje,

nese jeni fan i lojrave elektronike doja tju prezantoja nje nga lojrat me spektakolare MMO (Massively Multiplayer Online) action me mbi 50 milion usera.

http://worldoftanks.eu/

Nese ka usera qe aktualisht e njohin dhe e luajne do te doja te me kontaktonin dhe me kenaqesi t'ju ftoja ne klanin tone Shqiptar. Komuniteti shqiptar eshte ende i panjohur dhe do ishte bukur sikur te rritej pak ne numer.

Ne te kundert me kenaqesi do t'ju ftoja ta provonit njehere. Argetimi i garantuar

Mund te me gjeni me emrin e lojes: Saint_Anger

Trailer:



Happy Hunting noobs ^^

----------


## LENTIWTF

une ka qe nje vite qe e luaj kete loje, dhe ka qe nje vite qe kerkoj shqiptar per kete loje dhe skam mundur me gjet un ddo te shtoj si shoq ne lojen time dhe bisedojm pastaj, un jam florentleka828@live.com, tani kam tankun IS rus, kam pasur edhe tjera mirepo i kam shitur e i kam bere disa modifikime te profilit e besoj qe do jap kontribut ne clan-in.

----------

